# What Les Paul is your fav?



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey guys

I'm planning on buying my first Gibson Les Paul in the summer as I'm looking to upgrade on my Epi SG. I am well aware and fully intend on trying out many different models and pick the one that best suits me but I was just curious what models are some of your favourites.

Just from the research I have done I am leaning towards an Alpine white studio (I like the looks of those), or one of the BFG (I like the sound I have heard from them but that is just audio clips). Looking forward to see what you guys prefer.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Studio. Look slick as a solid colour and I like the feel of the 50's neck.

The only other one I'd consider would be the classic, not really too sure why exactly but there is something pulling me in that direction.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a Standard AAA Sunburst right now, but when i get enough $$$..it will be the ultimate for me to get the Custom Shop Black Beauty..


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

i say the studio, here's mine








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

















[/IMG]


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

The best bang for your Les Paul dollar is without question a used R7 (Goldtop Historic Reissue).
They can usually be found for ~$2000 in great condition.
If you like sunburst, then go for the R8. Again, used is your best option, and there's PLENTY to choose from.
The Historics are unquestionably worth the extra dough, and on the used market it doesn't add up to much more.

On the other hand, if you want a TRUE Les Paul (ie like the proper ones produced between 1952-1960) then get yourself a proper replica.
You'll get honduran mahogany, hardrock maple, braz rosewood, hideglue, proper vintage dimensions, and a guitar that is much more "Gibson" than any Gibson being produced today (at least what Gibson got their reputation from).
It'll cost you a whole lot more, though. Depends what you're after.

I like this one


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a Standard and a Standard Faded. The Faded is about $700 less and is my favorite guitar....ever. Great tone and playability. $1369 new.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

The Studio, I dont care for any other Les Paul I've played.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Tarl said:


> It is a new 08 with the 50s neck and Burstbucker pros. .....here are some pics....



*This is Tarl's guitar*....one of THE best looking LP's I have ever seen. 

I couldn't resist posting these pics....hope you are OK with that Tarl

Peace

Dave


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

I still lust for a Custom Shop Silverburst.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I always liked what the smartwood models stood for... its basically a studio with exotic woods. Maybe its just the hippie nature loving side of me coming out but I liked the fact that they used wood that wasnt taken from over forested areas.

I only every played a couple of them, but I really liked them... its just unfortunate that they recently stopped making them.

you can find them used for a good price though.


----------



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Really nice to see so many reply's, seem like the studio is a pretty solid guitar for the price.

Personally I wanna get my first Les Paul brand new so that in the future every mark and scuff is from me. Just a little personal feeling.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Without a doubt, a Les Paul Custom Elegant, FTW!

Most beautiful LP made IMO, plus I'm a fan of ebony necks and crazy flames and quilts.
http://www.gibson.com/products/custom/custom/LesPaulModels/LPElegant.htm


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

it really comes down to how much you want to spend.

I'm a big fan of the Historics, prices can range from the used R7 mentioned above at about $2K up to quite a lot.

I don't shy away from used Gibsons, you can get a hell of a nice guitar for less even if it has a ding or two.

The R9 is my favorite of the LP lineup.

here's mine, and yes, I bought it used. I don't think I would have spent the $ for a new one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Can't say as far as current Les Pauls--but historically?

I've always preferred Les Paul Customs--but I'd be hard pressed to turn down any of them.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Pretty much any model up from the Studio, you're just paying for cosmetics and a different neck.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

To me a Les Paul without binding looks cheap....I have never seen a studio that looked like a proper Les Paul. Studios look incomplete to me.

I like Standards myself. My pref is black because I really dont like fancy maple tops on guitars. 

Here are mine:

Custom Shop 58 reissue, with a very plain top.


















2004 Standard:


















When the right Gold Top presents itself I am going to buy it.


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

My fav is the sliverburst les paul with EMG pickups. They're pretty dope sdsre

Cheers from 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

Archer said:


> To me a Les Paul without binding looks cheap....I have never seen a studio that looked like a proper Les Paul. Studios look incomplete to me.
> 
> I like Standards myself. My pref is black because I really dont like fancy maple tops on guitars.
> 
> ...



just wondering what you ment by the studio's looking incomplete.
the only difference that i see from your pics, is that there's a pick guard, which i aint putting on my guitar cause i find it ruins it, well i guess it does look good on some guitars, i just don't like the way it looks on mine.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

kawasakizx636 said:


> just wondering what you ment by the studio's looking incomplete.


Its in the first line of his post, which you quoted:

"*To me a Les Paul without binding looks cheap*....I have never seen a studio that looked like a proper Les Paul. Studios look incomplete to me."


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I love that 58 RI LP... I love plain tops.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really love the Silverburst Custom shop, but my favorite one is the standard in Rootbeer burst, I'm still waiting that Tarl put his one for sale!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I would rock one of these in a different color:










:rockon:


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Archer said:


> To me a Les Paul without binding looks cheap....I have never seen a studio that looked like a proper Les Paul. Studios look incomplete to me.
> 
> I like Standards myself. My pref is black because I really dont like fancy maple tops on guitars.
> 
> ...




Nice!! I really like plain black and I prefer binding on LPs too, it's funny how you get so used to seeing it that it looks almost wrong without. 

I'd like to find one just like yours to go with these two:











The Explorer doesn't need any binding to look 'right'! 

My only Les Paul is also my only flametop guitar:


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Its in the first line of his post, which you quoted:
> 
> "*To me a Les Paul without binding looks cheap*....I have never seen a studio that looked like a proper Les Paul. Studios look incomplete to me."



i seen that, i guess what i ment was, what is binding's. cause i don't see whats different.
thanks

edit: sorry i'm new to guitars


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I prefer the les paul studio. more comfortable neck carve for me, better pickups for what i do then the burstbuckers in the standard models.

go play a few.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Why would you drop $2000 on a guitar if you just started?


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> Why would you drop $2000 on a guitar if you just started?


are you talking to me?? or the op?? if your talking to me, i spent that much cause i'm bad with money and i really liked how it looked  i also didn't wanna regret buying one that i didn't like, mine as well go big lol.

if your talking about the op, i don't think this is his first guitar, but will be his first gibson.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

It was you. Good justification! I was just curious, sorry if I came off as rude :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

on one of the other boards im on, one of the guys started on a gibson LP standard, then i believe he bought an LP Supreme?

he's a retired police officer from the UK lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kawasakizx636 said:


> if your talking to me, i spent that much cause i'm bad with money and i really liked how it looked
> .


Yup.... musician......another reason the industry has survived though thick and thin :rockon2:


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like the pickguards either.I like a wood finish.Here's my 69 professional.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

wow
interesting


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> It was you. Good justification! I was just curious, sorry if I came off as rude :smilie_flagge17:


haha, nah i didn't think you were rude. i just love spending money lol. i just wish i was rich and didn't have to use my visa all the time  plus it's not like i have to buy a new guitar every year, as long as i keep this guitar in excellent condition, it can outlive me.

i keep hearing people say LP, whats the difference? is mine a LP? haha, wow i'm a newb

also one more question: how many different studio's are there?? cause i noticed a few for sale, but there isn't the gold and are a lot cheaper. is mine like the higher end studio or something?? actually nevermind about this question, i did some research and see that mine is a studio premium. still not shur about the LP part


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> wow
> interesting



As near as I've been able to figure out they only made about 300 of these in 68 and 69.I've never seen another and most people just look at you funny when you mention it.I picked it up from my uncle for $250 on the condition that I don't resell it.If anyone has more info I'd be interested to hear it.


----------



## psychotik (Aug 29, 2006)

can a R9 be had on the used market for under $2500?

edit; checked ebay...doesn't look like it. what's the lowest price im looking at?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

kawasakizx636 said:


> haha, nah i didn't think you were rude. i just love spending money lol. i just wish i was rich and didn't have to use my visa all the time  plus it's not like i have to buy a new guitar every year, as long as i keep this guitar in excellent condition, it can outlive me.
> 
> i keep hearing people say LP, whats the difference? is mine a LP? haha, wow i'm a newb
> 
> also one more question: how many different studio's are there?? cause i noticed a few for sale, but there isn't the gold and are a lot cheaper. is mine like the higher end studio or something?? actually nevermind about this question, i did some research and see that mine is a studio premium. still not shur about the LP part


LP is just shortform for les paul. there's a few different studios, some more recent then others. It's mostly just finishes.


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

Budda said:


> LP is just shortform for les paul. there's a few different studios, some more recent then others. It's mostly just finishes.


HAHA LP = Les Paul wow i'm an idiot lol but... yay, i own a LP


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think if I could have any Les Paul it would be a nice old Gold top Deluxe. I love the sound and I really love the patina they get, if I'm using the term correctly.


Mini humbuckers.



Yeah baby.:rockon:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My dream LP is a nice LP custom.

mm mm good. i got a black studio w/ gold hardware because a) it's the closest thing to the LP custom that gibson makes (not including the supreme), b) it was in stock haha


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of bigsby'ing my LP, but I dont wanna drill. I'll cry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think if I could have any Les Paul it would be a nice old Gold top Deluxe. I love the sound and I really love the patina they get, if I'm using the term correctly.
> 
> 
> Mini humbuckers.
> ...


Gee they only made gold didn't they?? The only one I have played was gold. 

:smile: yeah to the mini's they even sound good in a Fender


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried a Mahogany LP Studio at L&M today and I love it. It's really light and the neck feels good and what not. I one day hope to have one.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> I'm thinking of bigsby'ing my LP, but I dont wanna drill. I'll cry


An idea... if you think you might not be able to bear it, drop three or four bills on one of the higher-end Agiles instead and Bigsby that. You can always sell the Agile later if you don't like the result... let me know and I may just relieve you of the Agile later on.

Modding cheaper guitars is fine but investments like the real deal LP sometimes give people pause... they tend lose some of their resale value if they're not kept stock. On the other hand, if you're sure you're going to keep the guitar until you breathe your last breath, then what the hey... do what you want with it and enjoy it!


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that I'll keep it stock for now atleast. The agile idea would be good if I was ready to take another git into my heart. but alas! no room.. or money..


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

Tarl said:


> I have a Standard and a Standard Faded. The Faded is about $700 less and is my favorite guitar....ever. Great tone and playability. $1369 new.


Hmm, interesting, I decided to do a quick search online for the Standard Faded, and while it was $1399 at LA Music, it was $1799 south of the border (Musician's Fiend, Music 123, Guitar Center). I've never seen such a huge discrepancy, and in our favour. What gives here?!?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> I think that I'll keep it stock for now atleast. The agile idea would be good if I was ready to take another git into my heart. but alas! no room.. or money..


Fair enough. For what it's worth, I think it's wise of you to choose leaving your LP as is. But if you find you can't dismiss the thought from your mind, you ought to act anyway. If you know someone who could do the Bigsby properly - perhaps yourself, for that matter - then by all means, go for it! The world is full of Les Pauls.. not so much LPs graced with Bigsbys. Not everyone's cuppa, but then again, it's your guit, not everyone else's!

Still, my original advice holds. Take the time to save up your shekels and get an Agile... it doesn't have to be brand new; you see them on Craigslist from time to time and they're also on Ebay - you can buy yourself an awful lot of guitar for the dough... and then mod _that_ with a Bigsby. If you like what happens, you can always apply that to your beloved LP.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Foreman said:


> I don't like the pickguards either.I like a wood finish.Here's my 69 professional.


very, very cool. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

psychotik said:


> can a R9 be had on the used market for under $2500?
> 
> edit; checked ebay...doesn't look like it. what's the lowest price im looking at?


you'd have to be in the right place at the right time to find an R9 for $2500.

If you're lucky, you can find them for $3K.

But, if you can live without the flametop, why not look at a used R8, or if you like the thinner necks, bring a used G0 (the GC plaintop version of the R0) out of the US? You can probably get into either one for around $2K.

Flame costs money, but makes very little, if any, difference in the guitars.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm drooling looking at all the pictures--have to go pick mine up & play it.

And I have to get back to Axewars and vote for the Les Pauls there--it seems somebody's been voting against them.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I haven't played a new Les Paul I liked ,just something isn't there (IMO) the best LP I've played personally is a copy 80's Burny Les Paul Custom ,next to that would be a friends 76 ,also I love my 95 Studio ,a 2000 Historic would be nice though. I like the flame on those .........:rockon:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine is my favourite:








-Mikey


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

This one is pretty hot too:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

kawasakizx636 said:


> just wondering what you ment by the studio's looking incomplete.
> the only difference that i see from your pics, is that there's a pick guard, which i aint putting on my guitar cause i find it ruins it, well i guess it does look good on some guitars, i just don't like the way it looks on mine.



Studios dont have binding, which I think is a critical part of a nice looking Paul.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> I'm thinking of bigsby'ing my LP, but I dont wanna drill. I'll cry


dont do it!

buy an epi LP standard (you'll find one a lot faster then an agile) for whatever price, and bigsby that.

when you have $$ and space.


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

Archer said:


> Studios dont have binding, which I think is a critical part of a nice looking Paul.


what is binding??


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

kawasakizx636 said:


> what are bindings??


First of all....it is binding *not bindings *. Binding is the finishing trim around the body of the guitar, on many guitars the neck is bound and on many guitars the headstock is bound.

You can't possibly miss noticing what binding is if you look at a Studio then look at a standard, Classic or Custom. It isnt hidden or anything.

On my black Les Paul it is cream colored.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Archer said:


> First of all....it is binding *not bindings *. Binding is the finishing trim around the body of the guitar, on many guitars the neck is bound and on many guitars the headstock is bound.
> 
> You can't possibly miss noticing what binding is if you look at a Studio then look at a standard, Classic or Custom. It isnt hidden or anything.
> 
> On my black Les Paul it is cream colored.












The one on the left has binding (white line all the way around the outside of the guitar :smile


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Robboman said:


> The one on the left has binding (white line all the way around the outside of the guitar :smile


It's actually yellow now the guitars 27 yrs old lol !:rockon:


----------



## kawasakizx636 (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for cleaing that up for me


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

It ain't a gib$on but I love it just the same!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

A Tokai? No shame there.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for that link Paul,very informative.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

It be wrong


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

How do you mean Mogwai?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

its a lefty.

scott would appreciate it lol (mogwai knows what i mean haha)


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

WRONG I SAY, *WRONGG!!!*
Anyway, I bet he would


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorite Les Paul is the Standard 60's neck in a burst finish. I like the Cherry Burst, personally, although some like to refer to it as ClownBurst :smile:

I'm sure the Custom Shop or Historic are better but I couldn't justify spending that much more than a standard.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I played one...pretty cool.

My main issue was the knock off Bigsby. If I am buying a 2500 dollar (that is the price at L&M then I expect a real bigsby.



DeleriumTrigger said:


> This one is pretty hot too:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, here's my favorite looking LP. I've seen both Neil Young & Greg Keelor playing this in concert...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> It's actually yellow now the guitars 27 yrs old lol !:rockon:


If it's anything like mine the binding on the body & headstock is yellow--but on the neckthe binding is still white--from wear of the hand going back & forth on the fingerboard (it's whiter nearer the nut and less white at the high end.)


----------



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

I love mine more everytime I play it. A 2004 Standard


----------



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow I really didn't expect to see this post go on so long....gives you a nice warm feeling inside haha.

Well I'v done some more research and I am really liking the Classic model in honey burst. I like the colors, I have really small and fat fingers so I kinda want the slimer 60's neck and the pickups sound like the right kind for my taste in music.

My only question is I don't care much for the pick guard. Can I order the guitar without the pickguard because If I have to take it off then the guitar will have holes in it. Thanx


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Standards now come with the pickguard in the case but no holes drilled in the guitar for mounting the guard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Well, here's my favorite looking LP. I've seen both Neil Young & Greg Keelor playing this in concert...


Replace them P90s with a set of minihumbuckers and you have my image of a perfect Les Paul.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

This one was my first guitar... Bought for 125$... A 1978 Custom!









This is a 1981 Les Paul Deluxe-gold. With a maple neck... Nice!










Last but not least... A 1979 Custom 3-p-uc... Natural!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> This is a 1981 Les Paul Deluxe-gold. With a maple neck... Nice!



Yup. That would be the one.:bow:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Last but not least... A 1979 Custom 3-p-uc... Natural!


Is that a Protector case?
Those were cool. I used to stand on my friends case and freak him out.
I was scrawny then. I wouldn't try it now.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> This one was my first guitar... Bought for 125$... A 1978 Custom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


125 bucks ! now thats a steal!:rockon:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> Is that a Protector case?
> Those were cool. I used to stand on my friends case and freak him out.
> I was scrawny then. I wouldn't try it now.


Yes cause I would have to kill you!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Yes cause I would have to kill you!


Well I weighed about 125 & I stood on the edges--they were/are string cases--the salesman he bought it from stood on the case--and he had at least 40-50 pounds on me---so I figured I was safe.

Oh and $125 for the Custom?
How long ago was that?

I thought I got a great deal on mine.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> Well I weighed about 125 & I stood on the edges--they were/are string cases--the salesman he bought it from stood on the case--and he had at least 40-50 pounds on me---so I figured I was safe.
> 
> Oh and $125 for the Custom?
> How long ago was that?
> ...


1983... this one I kept!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> 1983... this one I kept!!!


Okay--mine was 1987--I feel better--but still where was my Custom that cheap in 83?


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

My all time favorite Les Paul would have to be the Ace Frehley signature series with the 3 humbuckers and the cherry sunburst colour. I'm trying to save a little from every paycheck I get so I can get one this year. But from the way the funds are going I'll be lucky to get a Epiphone one


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I am a fan of flame and quilt maple tops, blue, cherry burst are some fav colors. Not a Bigsby fan i like the stop tailpiece bridge.

I'm new to the Les Paul game... I just bought a Les Paul DC. For me this is a better choice as I like to play higher up on the fretboard with little to no restriction.

Some photos here... 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=13561


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

A '93 std I'm partial to.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Not the flashiest LP in the world, but I like my white studio:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like this one. I'm a double cut fan and like 22 frets - I'm a neck pickup player 75% of the time.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I like this one. I'm a double cut fan and like 22 frets - I'm a neck pickup player 75% of the time.


Maybe I am reading this incorrectly, forgive me if I am, but you DO realize that all Les Pauls have 22 frets don't you?


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

I like Black Les Paul, with Gold hardware, and white Les Pauls with gold hardware.

but since I dont have the money, or need to buy a Gibson, I am left with looking for Burny's, Edwards and LTD's


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

What he means is he likes unhindered access to all 22 frets. :smile:



Archer said:


> Maybe I am reading this incorrectly, forgive me if I am, but you DO realize that all Les Pauls have 22 frets don't you?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Maybe I am reading this incorrectly, forgive me if I am, but you DO realize that all Les Pauls have 22 frets don't you?


Sorry bro but you are WRONG... the last fret marker is the 21st fret... see photo of my recently aquired 98 Les Paul DC. All late 90's early 2000 Les Paul DC's were 24 fret guitars. It was not until recent ( I believe 05 ) that the DC was available in 22 fret.
One of the main reasons why I love the Les Paul DC. The main one being upper fret access.
As for single cut Les Pauls I have not seen a 24 fret but if they exsist it would not surprise me. I know that SG's have come in 24 fret models.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bucketheads LP has 24 frets


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I forgot about the DC's having 24 frets. My bad.

Bucketheads are special jobs. Outside of him I have never seen a 24 fret single cutaway LP.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

BenJammin said:


> I like Black Les Paul, with Gold hardware, and white Les Pauls with gold hardware.
> 
> but since I dont have the money, or need to buy a Gibson, I am left with looking for Burny's, Edwards and LTD's


Hey BenJammin,don't think your settling with a Burny,Edwards,Tokai ,etc ,my Burny Les Paul Custom is nicer than most gibbys I've played ! You just have to get over the stigma of what the headstock says cheers! :rockon:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Just had to add this Custom Shop beauty....Now, if it was a lefty!lofu


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

I've wanted a Cloud 9 Les Paul ever since I first saw one listed for sale at 12th Fret. They're a chambered body historic reissue that come in many different variations and generally weigh less than 8 pounds. There's some great info about them here.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the ones has p90s are my favorite.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

DMac604 said:


> Bucketheads LP has 24 frets


Isn't it a baritone too?


----------



## desinet1 (May 11, 2008)

Studio, I love that.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

desinet1 said:


> Studio, I love that.



Buckethead's Les Paul isnt a studio. It has binding on the front and back of the body.


----------



## -=Scorch=- (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine is a White Custom with gold hardware...... mmmm


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

-=Scorch=- said:


> Mine is a White Custom with gold hardware...... mmmm


The only guitar I like with gold hardware. Especially after it's aged.


----------



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

What would you guys say are the hottest pickups that come on the les paul? I like the classic because it comes with the 496R and the 500T good? bad? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

havent tried an LP classic, but i find the set in an LP studio to be fairly hot.

you know how they say the clean channel of a JSX was designed not to ever break up unless you put a pedal into it?

... they lied. my LP's bridge pickup makes that sucker break up! i think the ceramics in the classic are hotter (which scares me, to be honest), but i have yet to try them.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I love my '93 Classic 60 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pneumonic/2398814981/


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Isn't it a baritone too?


This is what I've heard....

The neck is a 27 1/2 scale baritone w/24 frets,
The body is oversized and chambered(semi-hollow)

It was made by Sean Paden
He talks about it 4 minutes into the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwkiLjXHH7Q


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a 79 Les Paul Pro Deluxe with the P90s. The top cap had a thicker, less carved maple top. Nothing came close to pure tone especially with a small tube amp. Too heavy to play standing up, though.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Isn't it a baritone too?


Good thing it wasn't shithead!


----------



## Scuzzy (Nov 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> havent tried an LP classic, but i find the set in an LP studio to be fairly hot.
> 
> you know how they say the clean channel of a JSX was designed not to ever break up unless you put a pedal into it?
> 
> ... they lied. my LP's bridge pickup makes that sucker break up! i think the ceramics in the classic are hotter (which scares me, to be honest), but i have yet to try them.


Well now I'm really excited to try this thing out, I've never found a guitar with pickups that have enough "crunch" for me I always want more so hopefully these satisfy my needs.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Good thing it wasn't shithead!


Am I missing something (quite possibly...) or was that totally uncalled for?


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Am I missing something (quite possibly...) or was that totally uncalled for?


Most certainly childish name calling.

Take it away mods!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought this one to horrify the true LP lovers. 

If it intonates well, I'll throw a couple of (hum)bucks into it for decent pickups and tuners, do a set up and laugh my a$$ off every time I play it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*My two favorite Les Paul's*



















These appear to be the only two models with a P-90 pickup...which is my new favorite!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I just bought this one to horrify the true LP lovers.
> 
> If it intonates well, I'll throw a couple of (hum)bucks into it for decent pickups and tuners, do a set up and laugh my a$$ off every time I play it.



It is not a Les Paul so I dont see why Les Paul fans should freak out.

I think that it looks like a cool guitar. If I had seen that I would have bought it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> It is not a Les Paul so I dont see why Les Paul fans should freak out.
> 
> I think that it looks like a cool guitar. If I had seen that I would have bought it.


They won't of course.

I was being whimsical, but as anyone who hangs at the Gear Page or Les Paul forums will know, mention acrylic and out come the cork sniffers.


----------



## campermoe (May 19, 2008)

defently the bfg. or anything with a floyd rose bridge on it


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, now I want to build an acrylic guitar... 

Heck, even a Lexan guitar would be cool. I can see it now: "Dude, check this out. Its a bullet-resistant Les Paul."


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Dillion DXC-650F*

My favorite les paul id the best bang for the buck available in canada.

The Dillion DXC-650F from JSD Guitar Shack.

unbeatable at 375$ ( including a free set up with the string gauge of your choice )

It completely blows away all the epiphones i tried.
(except the joe perry boneyard sig, but it's 3x the price )

Easily on par with the agiles al-3000 series from Rondo music
( except you don't have to deal with high shipping costs, customs fees,
and their lack of quality control( bad fret jobs,rusty hardware, with agile,
you can either get a lemon or a diamond) Kevin at JSD personnally goes
over your guitar and set it up )

here's some pics of mine :


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I currently own a Gibson Les Paul Classic, Double Cut Faded and a Swamp Ash Studio and the Studio rocks all three of them. Must be the ash.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

These are my favorite. Took me 20 years to acquire. I love them all equally as they all offer something different. Nothing like a Les Paul.

1986 Standard









Guitar Clinic '59 Replica









Edwards ELP-90 LTS









1972 Custom


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hey, if we're still tossing LP pix in this thread, here's my '74


----------



## Howi (Feb 3, 2009)

I just came across this randomly, hilarious....


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

well, Gibson can tell the difference by placing the blank on their scale. The lighter wood goes to the Historics, the heavier wood gets weight relief holes or chambering.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Heavy guitars can sound huge, and light guitars can sound huge *L*

I prefer the '59 neck carve between the 3, and would want the tummy cut and the heel of the LP Axxess, but I'd want it dressed as a black LP custom.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the standard in ....clownburst, what else?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

special double cut - i've never been a big fan of LPs, but the LP Special DC has been my #1 for the last 6 months


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

.....







.....


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I have an 08 Standard Faded and an 07 Studio and I actually like the Studio better, it just "feels" better in my hands.... not sure why...


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Toogy said:


> I have an 08 Standard Faded and an 07 Studio and I actually like the Studio better, it just "feels" better in my hands.... not sure why...


THAT is my favorite Les Paul.

White w/ chrome hardware. I want a Custom done up like that. 

And a '61 Reissue SG as well, as long as I'm dreaming.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i like the standard in ....clownburst, what else?


Same here!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gorgeous piece!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't help it. I just don't like 'Clownburst'. It makes me think of mustard and ketchup.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

My only LP (I previously owned a 2003 Voodoo in 2005) is a brown mahogony studio. Apologies for the fingerprints all over it but I can't keep my hands off it. Just sounds perfect through my JCM 800. The Burstbuckers are amazing.





































Tax in it was $1260 new @ L&M in Jan 2010. I had $200 in gift cards from x-mas so my cost was $1060. Came with a hard case; I believe the 2009 & onwards models come with a gig bag.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

that's beautiful! one of the few i actually like with the pickguard still on.


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! It's an interesting-looking guitar, in that the top's two halves are badly mismatched (grain going in opposite directions) and the back is three badly mismatched pieces. Guess Gibson slapped together whatever straggler pieces they had lying around, and then put on a beautifully flamed neck to make up for it? I don't mind though, most mahogony studios that I've seen have very plain bodies/necks, at least this one is unique. Main thing is that it plays and sounds awesome. I've owned a lot of guitars over the years and have never bonded with any like I have this one.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

very cool....reminds me of the firebrand series from the 80's



Caribou_Chris said:


> My only LP (I previously owned a 2003 Voodoo in 2005) is a brown mahogony studio. Apologies for the fingerprints all over it but I can't keep my hands off it. Just sounds perfect through my JCM 800. The Burstbuckers are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I can't help it. I just don't like 'Clownburst'. It makes me think of mustard and ketchup.


How bout' the sunset burst? 










Not mine, by the way.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

An R8 was the best I've played.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now THAT is more like it. lofu



Hypno Toad said:


> How bout' the sunset burst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am not even sure what the model is called that I fell in love with at the store a few years back. I believe they were called a "Les Paul Special LE". They were basically a Special, but with a beautiful cap on them. Does anyone know the model I am talking about?

I only ever saw one of them at Long and Mcquade in Brampton, and it was likely 6-7 years ago at this point.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The Les paul Axcess is my favorite... plan on getting one next year... gotta save for that baby!


----------



## Caribou_Chris (Feb 15, 2009)

Scottone said:


> very cool....reminds me of the firebrand series from the 80's


Thanks! I googled the firebrand series, and see what you mean.

http://www.vintageguitars.org.uk/graphics/GibsonThePaulTheSG.jpg


----------

